# Potato question



## Angie (Aug 14, 2008)

Today is hubby's birthday and he wants instant mashed taters  as part of his birthday supper.

My daughter loves my roasted potatoes where I do the following:

In a bowl mix equal parts of oil and lemon juice, some dill weed, garlic powder, onion powder, salt, pepper, and Lawry's. Emulsify with a whisk, pour into packet with Yukon Gold potatoes, seal and grill.

Any idea how I can incorporate the instant taters wtih the above ingredients?


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

I would just mix it right into the potatoes after you have made them. Pour a little in and taste and add more if needed until you get the right flavor.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 14, 2008)

GB said:


> I would just mix it right into the potatoes after you have made them. Pour a little in and taste and add more if needed until you get the right flavor.


 

You would?

IMO there isn't any good way to incorporate instant mashed potatoes in with roasted ones.

I'd make him his instant.  ANd then do the roasted also, if you want.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I read it differently than  you did Jenny. I did not think she was making the roasted potatoes. She is making instant, but wanted the flavor that she usually puts in the roasted to be in the instant. 

Angie, let us know which way you meant it.


----------



## Angie (Aug 14, 2008)

Yup, GB, you are right.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 14, 2008)

OH.

Now I get it.  

I agree with GB then.


----------



## Elf (Aug 14, 2008)

So you are serving chunky instant mashed potato in a foil pouch?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2008)

I too don't "get it".

My husband also loves instant mashed potatoes over homemade ones - & he doesn't like any "flavoring" in them.  If he asks for instant mashed potatoes, I know that he just wants them plain with butter (or gravy).  No additions.

Do you know for sure that your husband actually wants the roasted potato flavorings in his instant mashed?  I'd check that out before going thru all the trouble.  If not, I think your daughter will survive this one time - lol!!


----------



## Angie (Aug 14, 2008)

No, just regular instant taters but I want the flavor that I have when we use the foil pouch for the Yukon Golds.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay - I STILL don't get it.

It's your husband's birthday & all he's asking you to do is provide him with a side dish of plain instant mashed potatoes.

You, however, don't want to do this for him for his birthday because you'd rather have them flavored.

Sorry girl - no more advice for you from me.  Way too sad.  I hope hubby has a happy birthday otherwise, considering he can't even get plain instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## Angie (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL!  Hubby doesn't care about the flavoring, my daughter does.  She wants the roasted taters, hubby wants mashed.  Since it's his bday, he gets mashed, but my daughter wanted to know if we could still get that flavor in them some how, for her serving.


----------



## Mama (Aug 14, 2008)

Well why didn't you say so then!   GB had the right answer. Pouring the marinade into the instant potatoes should work just fine.


----------



## Angie (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry to confuse everyone! LOL! I've been in a whirlwind lately...I had a car accident last monday, hubby had surgery on Tuesday...DH's Birthday today...power outage at work that crashed our firewall and no work could be done...appointments left and right for DH's surgery, my eyes, my shrink....Jeesh. I'm too confused myself to even type things out right!

ETA-and the one of the dogs had a vet appointment too.....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2008)

Good thing dear daughter doesn't live at my house.  Especially with everything else you've had going on, I'd simply be telling her to suck it up on her dad's birthday & just enjoy her potatoes as is.  Good grief!


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know about you Breezy, but on my birthday I like to let my daughter pick where we go to eat or what we do that day. I get my joy out of seeing her enjoy herself. Of course i will not let her pick something that I hate, but all things being equal I leave it up to her. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Angie (Aug 14, 2008)

Poor daddy had Hernia surgery so he's really sore...she's being his nurse for me while I'm at work. So, I'd kind of like to please both of them!


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

You are a good mom and wife Angie!


----------



## Angie (Aug 14, 2008)

GB said:


> You are a good mom and wife Angie!


 

Thanks!  It helps that I have a good husband and a good daughter!

DH is getting a german chocolate cake with the coconut pecan frosting...and neither my daughter or I like the coconut...guess he'll have to eat the whole thing buy himself!


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

Ahh the torture for him


----------

